# Battle of the heavyweights



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

First off, please keep in mind I'm not a distance caster by any stretch of the imagination. I've never thrown a pendulum cast in my life. I can throw a decent off the ground cast, but today I used my version of a Hatteras cast with all rods.

I got to the casting field about 9:30am with my Fusion and Inferno. My buddy showed up a few minutes later with his Ballistic and HDX.

The wind was out of the NE at 5-10, and we set up with the wind at our backs. 

I was planning on using my Penn 525mag that I have dialed in very well. Balanced, clean and just about perfect. I took that reel to Hatteras Sunday and now I can't find it. I looked everywhere, but it's gone. I ended up using my buddy's 525mag loaded with 17lb Sufix Siege and 40lb Sufix Tri Plus shock leader. The reel had a couple of extra (large) mags added plus Liquid Grease Rocket Fuel on the bearings. Needless to say, it was very, very slow. And not balanced.

My buddy's 525 was already on the Ballistic. So, I picked that up first. 

6oz - 121 yards
6oz - 122 yards
8oz - 125 yards
8oz - 123 yards.

I was very disappointed with the way this rod casted. I didn't have the reel quite dialed in yet. It took me a while to figure out how much mag to use. I finally dropped it to "2" on the setting on the last two casts and left it there the rest of the day.

The next rod was the Fusion. This rod is now my rod of choice. I can't say enough about the way this rod throws. It's just about perfect.

6oz - 147 yards
6oz - 150 yards
8oz - 134 yards (my timing was waaay off on this cast)
8oz - 150 yards.

Up next was the HDX. Let me just say I really like the way this rod throws, too. As been said, the guides and seat suck. But for the money, it throws its arse off. The butt is very, very thick, which I don't like. However, it handles 6oz like a champ with my casting style. Sad to say the distance really fell off for me with 8oz. 

6oz - 150 yards
6oz - 147 yards
8oz - 131 yards
8oz - 131 yards.

Last but not least was my Inferno. I love this rod. The Fusion is lighter and easier to load, but this rod is my baby. Keep in mind that 8oz doesn't even tap the power of this stick. I wish I would have kept the butt at 4' instead of cutting it down 6". I really think those 6" make a difference for me. 

6oz - 148 yards
6oz - 147 yards
8oz - 140 yards
8oz - 139 yards.

I was still shaking my head about the performance of the Ballistic. So I decided to put the 525mag back on just to be sure. One last cast.

6oz - 131 yards. Still not up to par with the rest of the group with my casting style. I dunno. I hit it hard, too. Must be the softer tip that just doesn't work for me. 

Before I left, I put the Fusion tip on my Inferno butt. 

6oz - 147 yards
60z - 148 yards

All in all a good test. I wouldn't say it's very scientific, but I got a chance to throw the newest, best of the next generation heavers side by side. Now I know what to do with the money I have from the sale of my RS1569.

Buy another Fusion.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

very interesting. the ballistic rod that you used is rated 4-12oz???


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

terpfan said:


> very interesting. the ballistic rod that you used is rated 4-12oz???


Yes, and it's custom wrapped. I'm not sure which guides he put on it, though. I need to ask him. I know they weren't Fuji Concepts, cause that's what I have (alconites) on my Inferno and Fusion.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good job Jeff. Having thrown the HDX heads up against some of the best last year I knew it would perform well. 

Of the test rods last year the fusion was my favorite too. 

Tommy


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*newsjeff*

great info, thanks! if we could get about 5 people to do the same thing, it would be about as scientific as its gonna get, and that would be some very valuable info.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Lip Ripper said:


> great info, thanks! if we could get about 5 people to do the same thing, it would be about as scientific as its gonna get, and that would be some very valuable info.


Its funny, LR. Another buddy of mine joined us at the field this morning. Both of the other guys didn't like the HDX, and they couldn't get the distance with it that I did. 

One of em got 150 yards with my Fusion - mathcing his personal best cast ever. Then he picked up the Ballistic and got within a few feet of his Fusion cast.  

The only reason I wanted to cast those rods together with the same reel was to see which one matched my casting style best. Sort of like buying audio equipment, each person has their own personal favorites.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*good review NJ*

I'm guessing the HDX was more or less lobbing the 8 oZ as that is at the upper end of it's rating, I too am a fan of the fusion, tho I did pick up the new Wheeler blank ( fusion maximum, or whatever it's called) at the baitshack seminar, will have to get it wrapped and do a little field testing of my own. I also picked up a spare butt for the fusion this weekend and am going to give it a go at the casting comp in New Jersey this weekend, will let you all know how it fares with the 150 and 175 gram sinkers.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The rating on the HDX is 5-8, but, I have thrown it side by side with other top of the line 8nbait rods, It is capable of throwing 10+ and will hold it's own with the very best out there. The rod is a little different, more parabolic than some heavers with a stiffer tip and slightly softer butt. 

Definitly able to "throw" 8nbait, not just lob it.

Different rods do suit different techniques. With the stiffer tip / softer butt the HDX would favor a slower loading (more rotation) style with a fast finish compared to a softer tip / firmer butt rod that would take better advantage of a shorter, faster powerstroke. The stiffer tip is also much more suited to the ground cast because of the quicker pickup of the lead. 

Very good stuff Jeff. The more guys that can give this type of feedback the better it is for the rest of the fishermen out there trying to make an informed decision.

Tommy


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Tommy said:


> The rating on the HDX is 5-8, but, I have thrown it side by side with other top of the line 8nbait rods, It is capable of throwing 10+ and will hold it's own with the very best out there. The rod is a little different, more parabolic than some heavers with a stiffer tip and slightly softer butt.
> 
> Definitly able to "throw" 8nbait, not just lob it.
> 
> ...



Agreed Tommy, wasn't my intention to suggest that the HDX wasn't capable of handling more weight, just that most guys throw with the same basic amount of energy and speed. Some will not recognize that adding more weight requires a modification to the cast, ie timing and speed to get the rod to go from "lob" mode to throw mode.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And just think, when Jeff grows up and puts on a little weight to his boney frame he just might be able to throw


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Shooter said:


> And just think, when Jeff grows up and puts on a little weight to his boney frame he just might be able to throw


Whats the A/C's excuse fer being able to chunk it out there so good? lol


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

For dem guys, its the ying and the yang chi thang.  :beer:


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> Agreed Tommy, wasn't my intention to suggest that the HDX wasn't capable of handling more weight, just that most guys throw with the same basic amount of energy and speed. Some will not recognize that adding more weight requires a modification to the cast, ie timing and speed to get the rod to go from "lob" mode to throw mode.


The HDX can and will throw 10oz without a problem. I really do like the rod. As far as factory rods go, it's the best I've ever thrown. Look at the numbers I posted. It more than holds its own - even with the customs. 

With my casting style, I've always got more distance with 6oz than 8oz. No matter which rod I've thrown. However, I seem to get much better distance with 8oz on the Wheeler blanks. I attribute this to the super fast recovery of those rods. They are just better suited to my casting style - or lack thereof - than the others. 

I still have a ways to go with my casting technique. But getting 450 feet is more than I've ever gotten in the past. I've still got some work ahead of me to break 500 feet with my Hatteras cast.

And Shooter, if and when you break 300 feet with a cast let me know.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> And Shooter, if and when you break 300 feet with a cast let me know.


But Jeff ya got to understand I can throw you that 300 feet


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

HEY JEFF,

TO ME, THERE IS SOMETHING FISHY ABOUT THE BALLISTIC BLANK. I HAVE A SO CALLED CUSTOM WRAPPED SA-BS 35-405G BLANK. THIS IS THE ONE RATED UP TO 12 OUNCES. I WAS AT THE POINT OVER THE WEEKEND AND I HELD SPICER'S AND LUM'S OFF THE SHELF RODS, AND THEY SEEMED MUCH STIFFER THAN THE CUSTOM BLANK. I DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING, BUT DEEP DOWN INSIDE I WAS F#@&!N PISSED. I DIDN'T SEE ANY REASON TO BUY THE THE BLANK RATED UP TO TEN OUNCES. I KNOW ONE THING, I WILL BE CONTACTING DAIWA ABOUT THIS. I ALREADY KNOW ALL THE HUSH HUSH SH%T ABOUT THIS ROD. BRIAN


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*custom*

Most likely it is because the spine of the rod is on the other side than the factory blanks. You can make a rod stiffer or softer on the cast or fighting fish depending on where the spine is when it is built. It makes a huge difference. That would be my guess.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surf rat said:


> Most likely it is because the spine of the rod is on the other side than the factory blanks. You can make a rod stiffer or softer on the cast or fighting fish depending on where the spine is when it is built. It makes a huge difference. That would be my guess.


Surf Rat may be right here - also some rods tend to get overwrapped- larger, heavier, and too many guides and too much over coating can also stiffen a blank up- sometimes for the better -but usually not.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

OK I have to step in here now and disagree with both of the last responses.

First, I'll challenge anybody that they can't tell which side the spine is on by simply casting the rod. The effect is just so small that it's really not noticable. 

Second. Adding more guides and heavier coats of epoxy does add weight to a rod. But this doesn't stiffen the rod, it actually has the opposite effect. Adding weight to a rod actually makes it less stiff, less responsive, less "crisp". 

Just my .02.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Clyde said:


> Second. Adding more guides and heavier coats of epoxy does add weight to a rod. But this doesn't stiffen the rod, it actually has the opposite effect. Adding weight to a rod actually makes it less stiff, less responsive, less "crisp".
> 
> Just my .02.


Makes sense to me, I noticed this many years ago on rewraped rods. Mostly a factory rod that has served very well and when the guides are worn out you have it rewraped. The rod would become sluggish. Dern I wish I had those rods back.


----------



## ELE4Fish (Jan 8, 2007)

wher is the cating feild at im interasted to see how far i can cast


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Clyde said:


> OK I have to step in here now and disagree with both of the last responses.
> 
> First, I'll challenge anybody that they can't tell which side the spine is on by simply casting the rod. The effect is just so small that it's really not noticable.
> 
> ...


Like the way you stated it better Clyde- BY stiffer I did mean less responsive- poor choice of words on my part

On the splining issue I think it is more important to be splined for playing the fish, not to benefit casting distance- other wise the rod may tend to twist on you when playing a big fish. I'm pretty sure Tommy Farmer puts the guides on one side for fishing, and on the opposite for tournament casting- where playing a fish is not a consideration


----------



## Tom W (Feb 8, 2003)

*Spine and Casting*

I have done alot of testing with spine and orientation, and as far as I can tell it doesn't seem to matter too terrible much, particularly if the blank is well laid out and only has one true spine. Alot of mass produced blanks will have multiple spines which can make them a little weird. I can confirm what Clyde said about how wrapping influences how the blank works. Very, Very important. I have only had one experience where wrapping the rod actually stiffened it up an that was really early on in the rod development where i wanted to wrap the guides on with bi-directional carbon. Really changed the way the rod worked. Bad idea for servicability.

Tommy W.


----------

